# How much is a billion?



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

How many zeros in a billion??? 
This is too true to be funny...

The next time you hear a politician use the 
word 'billion' in a casual manner, think about whether you want the 'politicians' spendingYOUR tax money.

A billion is a difficult number to comprehend, 
but one advertising agency did a good job of 
putting that figure into some perspective in 
one of it's releases.

A. 
A billion seconds ago it was 1959.

B 
A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive.

C 
A billion hours ago our ancestors were 
living in the Stone Age.

D 
A billion days ago no-one walked on the earth on two feet.

E. 
A billion dollars ago was only 
8 hours and 20 minutes, 
at the rate our government 
is spending it.

While this thought is still fresh in our brain... 
let's take a look at New Orleans .... 
It's amazing what you can learn with some simple division.

Louisiana Senator, 
Mary Landrieu (D) 
is presently asking Congress for 
250 BILLION DOLLARS 
to rebuild New Orleans .. Interesting number... 
what does it mean?

A 
Well... if you are one of the 484,674 residents of New Orleans 
(every man, woman, and child) 
you each get $516,528.

B 
Or... if you have one of the 188,251 homes in 
New Orleans , your home gets $1,329,787.

C. 
Or... if you are a family of four... 
your family gets $2,066,012.

Imagine, now $700 billion bailing out banks in the US . That's enough to fund complete medical care for every man, woman and child currently alive in the US for 11 years!! 
50 billion to bail out the auto industry??? 
Washington , D.C. 
& 
Ottawa ON. 
< HELLO!!! > 
Are all your calculators broken??

Accounts Receivable Tax 
Building Permit Tax 
CDL License Tax 
Cigarette Tax 
Corporate Income Tax 
Dog License Tax 
Federal Income Tax , Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA) 
Fishing License Tax 
Food License Tax 
Fuel Permit Tax 
Gasoline Tax 
Hunting License Tax 
Inheritance Tax 
Inventory Tax 
IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax) 
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax) 
Liquor Tax 
Luxury Tax 
Marriage License Tax 
Medicare Tax 
Property y Tax 
Real Estate Tax 
Service charge taxes 
Social Security Tax 
Road Usage Tax (Truckers) 
Sales Taxes 
Recreational Vehicle Tax 
School Tax 
State Income Tax 
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA) 
Telephone Federal Excise Tax 
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax upon Tax 
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Tax 
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax 
Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax 
Telephone State and Local Tax 
Telephone Usage Charge Tax 
Utility Tax 
Vehicle License Registration Tax 
Vehicle Sales Tax 
Watercraft Registration Tax 
Well Permit Tax 
Workers Compensation Tax 
Income Tax 
Everything Tax

STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY???

Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago... 
and our nation was the most prosperous in the world.

We had absolutely no national debt... 
We had the largest middle class in the world.. 
and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.

What happened? 
Can you spell 'politicians!'

And I still have to 
press '1' 
for English.

I hope this goes around the 
US & CANADA 
at least 1 billion times

What the heck happened???


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankyou for posting.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! I never did that much math. Ridiculous! Why do ALMOST every elected official as well as entirely too many government employees feel their job is to separate me from my money?


----------

